# Should I force the upgrade?



## piggy (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest port is 5.0.1 and why this happen?


```
<piggy@freebsd8>/usr/ports/archivers/xz # sudo portmaster xz
Password:

===>>> Currently installed version: xz-5.0.0
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/archivers/xz

	===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
	===>>> is already in the base system

	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

Xz compression was recently added to the base so there's no need to install the port.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2011)

In other words: simply pkg_delete(1) it and move on.


----------

